# Information on HX-111



## plan_D (Feb 15, 2005)

Can anyone find information on the U-Boats that attacked HX-111. Uboat.net is no help on the matter because it only had major convoy battles. 

The reason is I'm having a discussion with someone about H.M.S Wolverine sinking either U-47 or just merely damaging U-A on 8th March, 1941. H.M.S Wolverine was the local escort for convoy HX-111, on that day.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.warsailors.com/convoys/hx111.html

HMS Wolverine and U-47 and U-A.

http://uboat.net/allies/personnel/macintyre.htm


----------



## plan_D (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks, I've seen them before. None of them tell which U-Boats attacked HX-111


----------



## toffigd (Feb 17, 2005)

I've found info that HMS Wolverine was an escort to OB 293 convoy when she sank Prien.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 17, 2005)

On the 8th March, 1941 H.M.S Wolverine was the local escort to HX-111. If you can find evidence, and show it to me I'll gladly provide my evidence to show otherwise. 
On top of that, it has recently (1992) been brought to the worlds (those who have listened) attention that on 8th March, 1941 H.M.S Wolverine was not attacking Prien's U-47. In fact, it was attacking U-A and only damaged it. 

Reports now suggest that U-47 fell victim to its own circling torpedoes.


----------



## toffigd (Feb 17, 2005)

Well we can't be sure it was the circling torpedoes. It might have been a mistake of crew for example.


----------



## Archangel (Mar 18, 2005)

could the torpedoes of that time steer?.. as far as i know, they could only go straight lines..


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 18, 2005)

The Germans had produced an acoustic torpedo, the Japanese had the Kaitan- a long lance torpedo with a man at the controls and the Allies had the Mk24 mine which was an aerial acoustic torpedo mainly used on submerging U-Boats


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 18, 2005)

The Allies quickly countered those acoustic torpedoes by towing rattling decoys behind the ships.

http://www.de220.com/Armament/Decoys/Decoys.htm


----------

